#ubuntu-freshers 2007-02-26
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-02-27
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-02-28
* Signon time  :    Thu Jan 25 17:30:33 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Feb 28 10:48:46 2007
* Total uptime :   33d 17h 18m 13s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-01
!RichiH:*! Hi all :) We would just like remind you all that we do have a blog, now. We would really like to know what you guys and gals think about us, so please take a few minutes, head over to http://blog.freenode.net and write comments. Thanks for using freenode and have a great day! :)
* [05:32] DCC CHAT (chat) request from c41R0[n=chatzill@218.208.223.103 [218.208.223.103:58885] ]   
[c41R0(n=chatzill@218.208.223.103)]  hi hi , can i ?
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-03
[vlt|home(n=daniel@dslb-088-073-251-027.pools.arcor-ip.net)]  ?
[vlt|home(n=daniel@dslb-088-073-251-027.pools.arcor-ip.net)]  11
[vlt|home(n=daniel@dslb-088-073-251-027.pools.arcor-ip.net)]  help
[vlt|home(n=daniel@dslb-088-073-251-027.pools.arcor-ip.net)]  !help
